# Radagast the second



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 1, 2008)

As many of you know, I have the 8 surviving bunnies out of the litter of 12, that I pulled of Cecal Dysbiosis, There are 3 of them that are still runty. Last night, my personal Fav, Radagast the second... (so named because as a wee one he got so excited to see me, he hung himself upside down by one leg on the cage door, and always walked with a limp afterwards. Peg has a lionhead who has a similar issue, and his name is Radagast.. I loved the name so it stuck)...Radagast was very matted to the point it was in his nose and stuff and caking his mouth shut. I pulled him from the others, cleaned him well, blow dried him, and let him sleep in my bra for the night, on my chest. He had no interest in food or drink, and was very lethargic. I pretty much knew it was a done deal for him....

Today we came home from getting feed a few towns over, and my son told me the grim news.. little month old Radagast had passed away. My son noticed he was sitting alone in the corner, so he took him out and held him till he passed.

So, here is my little Radagast's last pics, taken last night when I cleaned his face for him...

In slideshow format..it's a short one, just 3 pics.

http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p315/vaireofthevalar/?action=view&current=f86b2a96.pbw


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I really had hoped he'd pull through for you.....I know that the ones you've handraised have become so special to you - and to lose him like this....I'm sorry.

This is one of my favorite poems - I bawl every time I read it....but I think it expresses so well the way I picture Radagast the Second feeling about you...I believe he probably wanted to hold on because he loved you .... but he couldn't.

_:bunny5*If Tomorrow Starts Without Me*_:bunny5
From _[url]http://angel-on-my-shoulder.com/tomorrow.html_[/url]
_Author Believed to be David Romano

If tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see,_
If the sun should rise
and find your eyes all filled with tears for me;

_I wish so much you wouldn't cry_
_the way you did today,_
_While thinking of the many things,_
_we didn't get to say._

_I know how much you love me,_
_As much as I love you! ,_
_And each time that you think of me,_
_I know you'll miss me too;_

_But when tomorrow starts without me,_
_Please try to understand,_
_That an angel came and called my name,_
_And took me by the hand,_
_And said my place was ready,_
_In heaven far above,_
_And that I'd have to leave behind;_
_All those I dearly love._

_But as I turned to walk away,_
_A tear fell from my eye_
_For all my life,_
_I'd always thought,_

_I didn't want to die._
_I had so much to live for,_
_So much left yet to do,_
_It seemed almost impossible,_

_That I was leaving you._
_I thought of all the yesterdays,_
_The good ones and the bad,_
_I thought of all the love we shared,_

_And all the fun we had._
_If I could relive yesterday,_
_Just even for a while,_
_I'd say good-bye and kiss you,_

_And maybe see you smile._
_But then I fully realized,_
_That this could never be,_
_For emptiness and memories,_

_Would take the place of me._
_And when I thought of worldly things,_
_I might miss come tomorrow,_
_I thought of you, and when I did,_

_My heart was filled with sorrow._
_But when I walked through heaven's gates,_
_I felt so much at home._
_When God looked down and smiled at me,_
From His great golden throne,

He said, "This is eternity,
And all I've promised you."
_Today your life on earth is past,_
_But here life starts anew._

_I promise no tomorrow,_
_But today will always last,_
_And since each day's the same way,_
_There's no longing for the past._

_You have been so faithful,_
_So trusting and so true._
_Though there were times you did some things,_
_You knew you shouldn't do._

_But you have been forgiven,_
_and now at last you're free._
_So won't you come and take my hand,_
_and share my life with me?_

_So when tomorrow starts without me,_
_don't think we're far apart,_
_For every time you think of me,_
_I'm right here, in your heart_


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you Peg...

I want to say more, and I was mildly bawling before...now I am full force wailing..

I am such a baby sometimes..


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost him, Zin 

R.I.P. Little Radagast



Jan


----------



## Pipp (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh no... so sorry I missed this. :tears2:

It's tough to say whether it's worse losing a long time companion or a baby, but when it's alittle one you've put so much heart into trying to make well, it's a whole lot of hurt. It destroys hopes and dreams and makes such effort seem so useless. 

So sorry for your loss, Zin. :sad:

:rip: little Radagast. 



sas :cry1:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 3, 2008)

Ty so much Pipp...

I appreciate it...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sorry, I didn't say anything before. I was so sad to read this and the photos that I saw of you cleaning himmade me cry. I couldn't respond at that time.

It breaks my heart whenever any of us lose a bunny, other pet, family and friends.

The loss of such a young little one just makes it ten times worse! 

Little guy beat the odds for a long time. I thought they were good to go. :sad:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Zin...how awful...I'm so sad to hear you lost him...

I'm sorry I didn't see this before...I avoid the RB section, because it's just so painful...but know that my heart aches for you...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys...

We have 7 left.. 5 are rapidly catching up to the show rabbits in looks and size, but due to their temprement, they will only go as pet quality.. they are just little dolls.

I seperated 2 others out into their own cage...they are touch and go. They are the runtys, and always act somewhat lethargic. I am hoping that by evening the odds by letting them eat at their own pace rather than being shoved out of the way by the big ones, they might do much better..

Here's hoping!... as in hoping I don't have to do rainbow bridge threads for them...


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost him, Zin. I'm just seeing this now. He looked like such a dear little guy. I hope you can save the rest of his siblings. Poor babies, they're just so fragile.

Binky free, Radagast.

:rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. :cry1:

Your slide-show was very cool. I love it. 


Binky free little boy. :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Mar 5, 2008)

ray:


----------

